# New 29G Project



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Just picked this up for my nephew on CL for $40! It will replace his 20L. It came with a heater, filter (might not work), hood (partially broken), stand (not shown), bucket of gravel and a few oddball decorations. I may eventually replace the hood with an all glass top so that we could get a better light and have a few plants. I think the filter might be broken too, but its a cheap walmart one anyway. Might replace that with an AquaClear.

Right now I am thinking either a group of soulosi or an angel pair. We have harder water so mbuna might be the way to go, but my niece and nephew really like angles so we'll see. What do you guys think? I'm up for trying something new so we might do the angels.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

nice score. Planted with Angelfish is pretty fun, go for it.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> nice score. Planted with Angelfish is pretty fun, go for it.


This is what I'm thinking right now. Haven't had angles since i tried to breed them as a kid almost 20 years ago!

Will my harder water (pH of about 7.6) be hard on the angles? Is there something I can do to soften it?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I havent kept angels in about the same amount of time but correct me if I am wrong I think they come from the waters near where Discus come from. Out here my tap PH is 8+ and very high KH so you couldnt change the PH if you tried, anyway I knew a breeder that was BREEDING Discus in our water supply, and he simply told me its all about low nitrates with Amazonian fish, so I would say plant heavy, and do frequent water changes 7.6 should be fine.

Check out this guys vids on cheap substrate for plants


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ya, I've heard the important thing with SA cichlids is clean water not necessarily soft water. Now to decide what type of angels to get.

I may get some plant. I'll probably stick with the hardier ones that don't need dirt. I really don't like the idea of putting dirt in my tanks. Seems like it would pull through during gravel vacuuming.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I dont think your suppose to gravel vac planted tanks bad for the root systems.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> I dont think your suppose to gravel vac planted tanks bad for the root systems.


Oh yes, that' is true. I will have to think about adding soil. I also thought of using eco complete or something like that. TI comes in both gravel and sand form.


----------



## cichlidsalldaway (Jul 24, 2013)

29g is a bit to small for both angels and soulosi ,angels get BIG and if u have soulosi i would only get about 4 1male 3females but thats just what i would do but its your tank.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

This project has been on hold for a bit. I was on vacation this week and now my sister might be moving and since the tank is for my nephew we will have to wait a bit.

Still thinking about doing the angels. If they grow to large we will just have to get a bigger tank!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

cichlidsalldaway said:


> 29g is a bit to small for both angels and soulosi ,angels get BIG and if u have soulosi i would only get about 4 1male 3females but thats just what i would do but its your tank.


I was just following the cookie cutter setup on this site for a 29G angel tank.

Going to do some cleaning here in a bit. I will post pics.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok, did some work on the tank today.

Got the glass all cleaned up. 









Spent some time scrubbing the lime deposits off of the hood. Now its soaking in a vinegar solution. 









Besides that I hooked up the HOB filter and it seems to be working just fine. Next step is to make sure it holds water and then set it up for fish. I will be moving all the contents of our 20L into this tank so it should pretty much be an instant cycle.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Checked on the hoods this morning. They are looking pretty good. Amazing what a little elbow grease and some vinegar can do! The hood and light are virtually spotless now!

One issue I did run into is that the glass in the full hood is cracked in several places. I will probably have to replace. I'm not sure if I am going to keep this hood or sell with the 20L and use the the hood on that tank. The 20L's hood is in a lot better shape so I might keep that one.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

OK, the tank is all setup and quick cycled now. I still have the old community fish in it, but I will be taking a few out and getting the angels soon. My angel guy said he will have some ready in a couple of weeks so they will be in soon. Here's how the tank looks right now. You'll have to pardon The Hulk and Mr. Popper the penguin, this is my niece and nephew's tank. 









I would like to add a better light fixture and some live plants to the tank once I get the angels. Thinking of going with LED and some amazon swords, cabomba and jungle vals.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks pretty cool!

I'd be nice to setup a tank for someone, especially children. I didn't know Hulk could breath underwater...


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Looks pretty cool!
> 
> I'd be nice to setup a tank for someone, especially children. I didn't know Hulk could breath underwater...


Ya, my nephew is ten and just getting into fish. I let him help with the decorating and fish choices. He like shark and catfish, my niece and sister really want angels and since I'm al for cichlids I'm ok with that.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Likes the shark and catfish!

Ugh...Can't type!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Added an all-glass canopy to this setup this weekend and ordered a pair of albino pearl scale angels. Can't wait for them to arrive. I will show pics when they do. Next step is to get the tank ready for live plants.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Pic of the new, all-glass canopy:


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

This the type of angel I ordered. They are albino pear-scale:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The scales remind me of Falcor, from Neverending Story


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> The scales remind me of Falcor, from Neverending Story


 :lol: the fact that you even remember that movie means you are too old, when did it come out about 30 years ago :lol:


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> > The scales remind me of Falcor, from Neverending Story
> ...


At least!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have part 1 & 2 in a DVD combo. Worth a good laugh every once in a while. Still don't know the name he yells at the end for the Childlike Empress... And yes I am old. But my memory for movies remains strong! I checked. It came out in 84. I was 6.


----------



## Wis-Waterboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Thats not an Albino, thats a Platinum, albinos have red eyes.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I have part 1 & 2 in a DVD combo. Worth a good laugh every once in a while. Still don't know the name he yells at the end for the Childlike Empress... And yes I am old. But my memory for movies remains strong! I checked. It came out in 84. I was 6.


All I could think about was The Goonies and Howard the Duck which came out around the same time :lol: I too watch the classics for a good laugh, anyway enough highjacking...

I wish they would sell more of the original wild looking Angels instead of all the bred variations, an Angel without vertical bars just never looks right to me.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Wis-Waterboy said:


> Thats not an Albino, thats a Platinum, albinos have red eyes.


Well, that's what the seller told me they were. I will talk to him about it.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Fish are on the way. Should have them thursday!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Got the new angels last week, they are GORGEOUS! These are platinum pearlscale.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice lookin' fish!

Hulk got pushed over!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's a quick video of the angel tank. Don't mind the fake decorations, this is my niece and nephews tank.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Things are still going well in this tank. The angels are growing and looking good. I haven't had any aggression issues The fish pretty much leave each other alone. The shark and leaf fish get into it now and then, but that's because they both want to make the underside of the bridge their home. Here's are current stcoklist for this tank:

2 Plat Pearscale angels
1 Rainbow shark
1 tiger barb
1 African leaf fish
1 pictus cat
2 albino BN plecos

I will try to get some new pics of the tank soon and post them.


----------

